# Ψωροκώσταινα = Psorokostaina, impoverished Greece



## nickel (May 21, 2012)

Στα ελληνικά μια καλή παρουσίαση της ιστορίας της Ψωροκώσταινας βρήκα στις σελίδες της Αργολικής Αρχειακής Βιβλιοθήκης Ιστορίας & Πολιτισμού. Την αντιγράφω γιατί αξίζει να τη φιλοξενήσουμε:


Το όνομα «Ψωροκώσταινα» το χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα όταν θέλουμε να περιγράψουμε την ανέχεια και τη φτώχεια και ειδικότερα όταν θέλουμε να καταδείξουμε κάποιον ή κάτι ως τον «φτωχό συγγενή» ενός συνόλου, ή με άλλα λόγια τον «τελευταίο τροχό της αμάξης». Στις μέρες μας, συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε απαξιωτικά αυτή τη λέξη όταν πρόκειται να στηλιτευθεί μια κακομοιριά, υποχωρητικότητα, ανοργανωσιά, αδυναμία και φτώχια που κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι χαρακτηρίζει την Ελλάδα της νεότερης ιστορίας.

Όμως, η Ψαροκώσταινα ή Ψωροκώσταινα, ήταν ένα υπαρκτό πρόσωπο της νεοελληνικής ιστορίας και μάλιστα μια ηρωική και αξιέπαινη γυναίκα στα χρόνια της Επανάστασης του 1821, η οποία αφιέρωσε τη ζωή της στην υπηρεσία της πατρίδος.

Όταν το 1821 καταστράφηκε η πόλη των Κυδωνιών, της Μικράς Ασίας, μετά από την αποτυχημένη επαναστατική κίνηση που επιχειρήθηκε, ο πληθυσμός της σφάχτηκε και το σύνολό του εγκατέλειψε την όμορφη πόλη με ντόπια ή ψαριανά καράβια. Στην χαλασιά αυτή κατάφερε να σωθεί η Πανωραία Χατζηκώστα, μια όμορφη αρχόντισσα με μεγάλη περιουσία. Κατά αγαθή συγκυρία ένας ναύτης τη βοήθησε και μαζί με άλλους την ανέβασαν σ’ ένα καράβι που ξεμπάρκαρε στα Ψαρά.

Τόσο τον άντρα της, τον Κώστα Αϊβαλιώτη, που ήταν πάμπλουτος έμπορος, όσο και τα παιδιά της, τους έσφαξαν μπρος τα μάτια της οι Τούρκοι. Στα Ψαρά λοιπόν, όπου βρέθηκε (γι’ αυτό ονομάστηκε Ψαροκώσταινα) πάμφτωχη και ολομόναχη, οι συντοπίτες της και κυρίως ο Βενιαμίν ο Λέσβιος (δάσκαλος της Ακαδημίας των Κυδωνιών) την βοήθησαν και την προστάτεψαν.

Η Πανωραία σύντομα άφησε τα Ψαρά και φθάνει στην τότε πρωτεύουσα του ελληνικού κράτους, το Ναύπλιο. Εκεί την ακολούθησε κι εγκαταστάθηκε και ο Βενιαμίν ο Λέσβιος. Στην αρχή όλα πήγαιναν καλά, αφού ζούσε από τις υπηρεσίες τις οποίες προσέφερε στον δάσκαλο και φιλόσοφο Βενιαμίν Λέσβιο,* ο οποίος παρέδιδε μαθήματα για να ζήσει. Τον Αύγουστο του 1824 όμως, ο Βενιαμίν ο Λέσβιος πέθανε από τύφο. Από τότε για την Πανώρια άρχισε ένας δυσβάστακτος αγώνας επιβίωσης. Μόνη και άγνωστη, βγάζει το ψωμί της πότε κάνοντας την αχθοφόρο, πότε την πλύστρα και πότε χάρη στην ελεημοσύνη όσων την συμπονούσαν.

Την περίοδο εκείνη η Επανάσταση δοκιμαζόταν από την επέλαση του Ιμπραήμ, ο οποίος εκτός από τις άλλες καταστροφές άφηνε στο πέρασμά του και εκατοντάδες ορφανά που συγκεντρώνονταν στο Ναύπλιο. Παρά τα προβλήματά της, η Πανώρια ζήτησε και πήρε υπό την προστασία της παιδιά ορφανά. Για να τα θρέψει περνούσε από σπίτι σε σπίτι και ζητιάνευε. Είχε παραμελήσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό τον εαυτό της, που τα αλητάκια της παραλίας την πείραζαν και την φώναζαν Ψωροκώσταινα.

Το 1826 έγινε έρανος** στο Ναύπλιο για να βοηθήσουν το μαχόμενο Μεσολόγγι. Έτσι μια Κυριακή, στήθηκε στη κεντρική πλατεία ένα τραπέζι και οι υπεύθυνοι του εράνου ζητούσαν από τους καταστραμμένους, πεινασμένους και χαροκαμένους Έλληνες να βάλουν πάλι το χέρι στην τσέπη για να βοηθήσουν τους μαχητές και τους αποκλεισμένους του Μεσολογγίου. Αλλά λόγω της φτώχιας και της εξαθλίωσης κανείς δεν πλησίαζε το τραπέζι. Όλων τα σπίτια δύσκολα τα έφερναν πέρα. Τότε η φτωχότερη όλων, η χήρα Χατζηκώσταινα, η Πανωραία, έβγαλε το ασημένιο δαχτυλίδι που φορούσε στο δάχτυλό της και ένα γρόσι που είχε στην τσέπη της και τα ακούμπησε στο τραπέζι της ερανικής επιτροπής, λέγοντας «Δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο από αυτό το ασημένιο δαχτυλίδι κι αυτό το γρόσι. Αυτά τα τιποτένια προσφέρω στο μαρτυρικό Μεσολόγγι».

Ύστερα απ’ αυτή την απρόσμενη χειρονομία, κάποιος από το πλήθος φώναξε: «Για δείτε, η πλύστρα η Ψωροκώσταινα πρώτη πρόσφερε τον οβολό της» κι αμέσως το φιλότιμο πήρε και έδωσε. Άρχισαν να αποθέτουν στο τραπέζι του εράνου λίρες, γρόσια και ασημικά. Αυτή ήταν η εξέλιξη της φτωχής προσφοράς της πλύστρας Χατζηκώσταινας, που από εκείνη τη στιγμή απαθανατίστηκε «επίσημα» πλέον, με το παρανόμι «Ψωροκώσταινα».

Η πλύστρα Πανωραία όμως, δεν έδινε μόνο μαθήματα πατριωτισμού, αλλά και ανθρωπιάς, καθώς το ελάχιστο εισόδημά της το μοιραζόταν με ορφανά παιδιά αγωνιστών. Όταν μάλιστα ο Καποδίστριας ίδρυσε ορφανοτροφείο, προσφέρθηκε – γριά πια και με σαλεμένο τον νου από τον πόνο και τις στερήσεις – να πλένει τα ρούχα των ορφανών χωρίς καμιά αμοιβή.

Και εκεί που άρχισε να χαίρεται για τα «παιδιά της» που είχαν βρει ρούχα και φαγητό, λίγους μόλις μήνες μετά τη λειτουργία του ιδρύματος η Πανώρια πέθανε. Οι επίσημοι δεν την τίμησαν. Την τίμησαν όμως με τον καλύτερο τρόπο τα παιδιά του ορφανοτροφείου, τα οποία μέσα σε λυγμούς την συνόδευσαν ως την τελευταία της κατοικία.

Για το πώς η Ψωροκώσταινα έγινε «σύμβολο» υπάρχει και μια άλλη εκδοχή, η οποία μάλλον οφείλεται στην αγάπη που έτρεφε ο απλός κόσμος για την Πανώρια. Σύμφωνα με αυτήν, η Ψωροκώσταινα, όπως την έλεγαν λόγω της φτώχειας της, ήταν σύζυγος αγωνιστή. Δεν είχε καμία βοήθεια από πουθενά και ζητιάνευε στους δρόμους του Ναυπλίου. Κάποια στιγμή την είδε ο Καποδίστριας και της έδωσε κάτι. Τότε εκείνη, κατανοώντας το οικονομικό αδιέξοδο της χώρας, έδωσε στον κυβερνήτη όσα χρήματα είχε συγκεντρώσει. Ο Καποδίστριας συγκινήθηκε από τη χειρονομία και έδωσε εντολή να συνταξιοδοτηθεί.

Γιατί όμως έγινε πανελλήνια γνωστό το παρατσούκλι της Πανωραίας; Στην εποχή του Καποδίστρια σε μια συνεδρίαση της Συνέλευσης, κάποιος παρομοίασε το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο με την Ψωροκώσταινα. Ο συσχετισμός «άρεσε» και κάθε φορά που αναφερόντουσαν στο θέμα του Δημοσίου το ονόμαζαν «Ψωροκώσταινα». Λίγο αργότερα όταν ανέλαβαν την εξουσία οι Βαυαροί και διέλυσαν τα άτακτα στρατιωτικά τμήματα των αγωνιστών της Επανάστασης του 1821, η φράση «τι να περιμένει κανείς από την Ψωροκώσταινα;» πέρασε στην ιστορία. Οι αγωνιστές αποκαλούσαν την αντιβασιλεία ειρωνικά «Ψωροκώσταινα» και οι Βαυαροί από την πλευρά τους όταν ήθελαν να απαντήσουν σε όσους ζητούσαν τη βοήθεια του κράτους για να συντηρηθούν έλεγαν περιφρονητικά: «Όλοι από την Ψωροκώσταινα ζητούν να ζήσουν». Το παρατσούκλι το οποίο απέδιδε την άθλια οικονομική κατάσταση της χώρας, από τότε και έως τις ημέρες μας αναφέρεται συχνά.

Μάλιστα το 1942 (sic - 1842; ), κατά τη συνεδρίαση της πρώτης Βουλής κάποιος βουλευτής χαρακτήρισε και πάλι την Ελλάδα Ψωροκώσταινα. Όλοι είχαν αποδεχθεί πλέον τον χαρακτηρισμό. Έναν περιφρονητικό χαρακτηρισμό ο οποίος έγινε αποδεκτός και στη σημερινή πολιτική ορολογία. Χαρακτηρισμός, που για όσους γνωρίζουν την ιστορία, δεν είναι απαξιωτικός, διότι η Πανωραία Χατζηκώστα η επονομασθείσα Ψαροκώσταινα και Ψωροκώσταινα υπήρξε μια αξιομίμητη πατριώτισσα με λεβεντιά και φιλότιμο.


Στα αγγλικά βρήκα μια καλή περίληψη σε σελίδα της National Herald για το... φιλότιμο, για την ακρίβεια το _philotimo_.

Consider an interesting story from the homeland, fitting for the coming celebration of Greek Independence. The particulars of the story vary from speaker to speaker, but the message is clear. Sometime during the Greek War of Independence - most likely 1826 - when the revolution was in great need of finances, Georgios Gennadios, a teacher of Greece, gave an extremely powerful and moving speech in the city of Nafplio. The speech affected the locals so much that even the poorest woman, known as "Psorokostaina," gave up her lone possessions - a silver ring and a coin - for the cause of the revolution. The villagers, moved by her enormous philotimo, all started contributing as well.

The word "Psorokostaina" (literally meaning the "*mangy wife of Kostas*") went on to become a synonym for the poor, small, fledgling nation that was Greece. Although the term came to have a derogatory meaning, its origins were altruistic. The real "Psorokostaina" - Panoria Aivalioti - despite her poverty, used to take in orphans, and later volunteer her services caring for them when an orphanage was built in her area.

Another version of her story goes that when Greece's first Governor Ioannis Kapodistrias saw her begging in the streets, he went to offer he some money. As soon as she realized who he was, she instead offered all the money that she had collected to him to aid Greece's troubled finances. (Yes, modern Greece has been in debt since its founding, sigh)


Πηγές για το ελληνικό κείμενο:

Τάκης Νατσούλης, «Λεξικό Λαϊκής Σοφίας», Εκδ. Σμυρνιωτάκη, σελ. 581. (Δεν ξέρω ποια πηγή χρησιμοποίησε ο Νατσούλης.)
Ευ. Δαδιώτης, «Αιγαιοπελαγίτικα», τεύχος 13.
«Βίοι Παράλληλοι των επί της αναγεννήσεως της Ελλάδος διαπρεψάντων ανδρών», Υπό Αναστασίου Ν. Γούδα, . Τόμος Β’: Παιδεία. Εν Αθήναις: Εκ του Τυπογραφείου Μ. Π. Περίδου, 1870.


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2012)

Δεν αποκλείω καθόλου να είναι έτσι τα πράγματα. Πάντως εκείνο το 1942 να διορθωθεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πάντως εκείνο το 1942 να διορθωθεί.


Με τι, όμως;


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2012)

Με μπλάνκο ή με 1842.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2012)

sarant said:


> Με μπλάνκο ή με 1842.


Πώς φτάνεις στο 1842; Υπήρχε Βουλή πριν το 1843;


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Ποιες είναι οι πηγές των πηγών; Δηλαδή (αν καταλαβαίνω καλά) του Γούδα; Και τι γράφει άραγε ο Γούδας στο βιβλίο του ακριβώς; Αυτός ο Κώστας Αϊβαλιώτης, πάμπλουτος έμπορος της εποχής, είναι τεκμηριωμένος ιστοριογραφικά; Δεν είναι περίεργο ένας κάτοικος Αϊβαλιού να ονομάζεται...Αϊβαλιώτης;


----------



## sarant (May 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πώς φτάνεις στο 1842; Υπήρχε Βουλή πριν το 1843;



Όχι, αλλά αυτό ήθελε να γράψει η πρωτογενής πηγή. Να έχουμε τουλάχιστον το αυθεντικό λάθος.


----------



## sarant (May 22, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ποιες είναι οι πηγές των πηγών; Δηλαδή (αν καταλαβαίνω καλά) του Γούδα; Και τι γράφει άραγε ο Γούδας στο βιβλίο του ακριβώς; Αυτός ο Κώστας Αϊβαλιώτης, πάμπλουτος έμπορος της εποχής, είναι τεκμηριωμένος ιστοριογραφικά; Δεν είναι περίεργο ένας κάτοικος Αϊβαλιού να ονομάζεται...Αϊβαλιώτης;



Και ο Γούδας να το γράφει, πρωτογενής πηγή δεν είναι -αλλά δεν αποκλείω να υπήρξε η Ψ.


----------



## Earion (May 22, 2012)

Ο Γούδας (_Βίοι παράλληλοι των επί της αναγεννήσεως της Ελλάδος διαπρεψάντων ανδρών_, τ. 2, σ. 324-326) αντιγράφει περιληπτικά τον Σάθα (_Νεοελληνική φιλολογία: βιογραφίαι των εν τοις γράμμασι διαλαμψάντων Ελλήνων_, σ. 722-725). Διηγούνται την ύψιστη πατριωτική χειρονομία του Γεννάδιου στο Ναύπλιο το 1826, να παροτρύνει τους Έλληνες να συνεισφέρουν σε έρανο για το πολιορκημένο Μεσολόγγι και για τη δημιουργία ιππικού, δίνοντας ο ίδιος το παράδειγμα, προσφέροντας από το υστέρημά του. Ιστορία γνωστή από τα παλιά αναγνωστικά μας. Ούτε καν υποψία νύξης περί Χατζηκώσταινας και Αϊβαλιώτη δεν υπάρχει στη διήγησή τους.

(Εκτός αν κάποιος μεταγενέστερος αναγνώστης στη βιασύνη του παρερμήνευσε την παρακάτω περικοπή του Σάθα, όπου επαινείται η συνεισφορά του Γεννάδιου (σ. 723):
κατελογίσθη βεβαίως η προσφορά αύτη παρά της χήρας τον οβολόν, εν ταις αϊδίοις δέλτοις, εν αις εγγράφεται πάσα ευγενής πράξις εις μυριοπλάσιον ανταπόδοσιν​

Η αναφορά προφανώς γίνεται στον οβολό της χήρας που επαίνεσε ο Χριστός, όχι σε καμιά Χατζηκώσταινα. Το "παρά" στον οβολό της χήρας δεν δηλώνει το ποιητικό αίτιο, εννοεί "παραπάνω από" τον οβολό της χήρας).


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

sarant said:


> Και ο Γούδας να το γράφει, πρωτογενής πηγή δεν είναι -αλλά δεν αποκλείω να υπήρξε η Ψ.


Γι' αυτό κι εγώ ρώτησα "ποιες είναι οι πηγές των πηγών...δηλαδή του Γούδα;"



Earion said:


> κατηλογίσθη βεβαίως η προσφορά αύτη παρά της χήρας τον οβολόν, εν τοις αοιδίοις δέλτοις, εν αις εγγράφεται πάσα ευγενής πράξις εις μυριοπλάσιον ανταπόδοσιν​
> 
> Η αναφορά προφανώς γίνεται στον οβολό της χήρας που επαίνεσε ο Χριστός, όχι σε καμιά Χατζηκώσταινα. Το "παρά" στον οβολό της χήρας δεν δηλώνει το ποιητικό αίτιο, εννοεί "παραπάνω από" τον οβολό της χήρας).


Προς mod: διορθώστε το typo "τοις αοιδίοις" σε "ταις αϊδίοις", νομίζω. Αλλά κι αυτό το κατηλογίσθη αντί για κατελογίσθη, παράξενο μου φαίνεται. [mods: ΟΚ, διορθώθηκαν και τα δύο, καθώς και ο αριθμός της σελίδας]

Το "παρά" μάλλον σημαίνει "πλάι σε". Μου φαίνεται άκομψο να έβαλε σε πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό ο Σάθας την προσφορά του Γενναδίου κι εκείνην της χήρας του Ευαγγελίου, που την επαίνεσε ολόκληρος Χριστός, και να τη βρήκε μάλιστα σπουδαιότερη.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστούμε, και τον ένα που είχε την περιέργεια και τον άλλο που έψαξε.

Είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψεις ότι μπορεί να στήθηκε ολόκληρο «έπος» πάνω σε μια γελοία παρεξήγηση (σαν τον «οβολό της χήρας»), αλλά και μόνο που πέρασε από το νου μας δείχνει πόσο καχύποπτοι έχουμε γίνει μ' αυτά που έχουν δει τα μάτια μας.


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2012)

Το έπος είχε πολλές λεπτομέρειες, έτσι όπως παρατέθηκε στο αρχικό, και γι'αυτό ίσως δεν ακούγεται πιστευτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχουν κάπου βιογραφικά ιστορήματα γι' αυτόν τον Βενιαμίν τον Λέσβιο. Αυτός μοιάζει να είναι σημαντικό πρόσωπο στην ιστορία.


----------



## Marinos (May 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχουν κάπου βιογραφικά ιστορήματα γι' αυτόν τον Βενιαμίν τον Λέσβιο. Αυτός μοιάζει να είναι σημαντικό πρόσωπο στην ιστορία.



Π.χ. αυτό: Κώστας Λάππας, Προφορικές παραδόσεις για τον Βενιαμίν Λέσβιο και η χρήση τους στις βιογραφίες του, _Μνήμων_, τομ.24(2002), σελ.85-105
(από εδώ)


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Νομίζω πως οι ιστορικές σπουδές έχουν προχωρήσει τόσο ώστε ένας πάμπλουτος (εντάξει, μπορεί να είναι υπερβολή) Έλληνας έμπορος της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας ονόματι Κώστας Αϊβαλιώτης που ζει στο...Αϊβαλί το 1821 και σφαγιάζεται από τους Τούρκους στα αντίποινα (αν υπήρξαν στο Αϊβαλί, δεν το ξέρω) για την κήρυξη της επανάστασης, θα πρέπει να έχει αφήσει κι αυτός τεκμήρια.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Costas said:


> Προς mod: διορθώστε το typo "τοις αοιδίοις" σε "ταις αϊδίοις", νομίζω.


Κάπου πρέπει να σχολιάσουμε και την φροϊδική παραδρομή του Εαρίωνα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Π.χ. αυτό: Κώστας Λάππας, Προφορικές παραδόσεις για τον Βενιαμίν Λέσβιο και η χρήση τους στις βιογραφίες του, _Μνήμων_, τομ.24(2002), σελ.85-105
> (από εδώ)



Και εδώ υπάρχουν αναφορές σε Αιολικά Χρονικά του Βαλέτα (1971, 1974).


----------



## Marinos (May 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και εδώ υπάρχουν αναφορές σε Αιολικά Χρονικά του Βαλέτα (1971, 1974).


Από αυτό το λινκ θα διάλεγα το βιβλίο της Ρωξάνης Αργυροπούλου, που έχει ασχοληθεί πολύ με τον Βενιαμίν. Αλλά το άρθρο του Λάππα είναι ακριβώς ό,τι χρειαζόμαστε, μου φαίνεται. Θα το έψαχνα αν η σχετική βιβλιοθήκη δεν απείχε δέκα λεπτά με το αμάξι (και εγώ είμαι τεμπέλης).


----------



## Earion (May 22, 2012)

Από το βιβλίο της Ρωξάνης Αργυροπούλου, _Ο Βενιαμίν Λέσβιος και η ευρωπαϊκή σκέψη του δέκατου όγδοου αιώνα_ (Αθήνα: Κέντρο Νεοελληνικών Ερευνών Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών, 2003, σ. 119).

Κείμενο:
Ο Βενιαμίν «είς των μεγάλων ευεργετών της πατρίδος» πέθανε στο Ναύπλιο στις 27 Αυγούστου/12 Σεπτεμβρίου 1824, σε ηλικία 65 ετών στη διάρκεια μεγάλης επιδημίας τύφου. Στο Ναύπλιο και μέχρι το θάνατό του ο Βενιαμίν συνοδευόταν από την Πανώρεια Χατζη-Κώστα Αϊβαλιώτη από τις Κυδωνίες, που ο Βενιαμίν είχε γνωρίσει στα Ψαρά.*

Σημείωση:
*(256) «Ενταύθα αναγνωρισθείσα υπό του ομοιοπαθούς διδασκάλου των Κυδωνιών Βενιαμίν του Λεσβίου, ηκολούθησεν αυτόν εις Πελοπόννησον και βραδύτερον εις Ναύπλιον, άμα ως τούτο ηλώθη υπό των Ελλήνων. Η Πανώρεια πάσαν τη στοργήν της συνεκέντρωσεν ήδη εις τον γηραιόν διδάσκαλον Βενιαμίν, τον οποίον όμως ταχέως επέπρωτο να θρηνήση αποθανόντα εκ του μαστίζοντος τότε την πόλιν του Ναυπλίου φοβερού λοιμώδους τύφου, ού τα σπέρματα κατέλιπον εις την αλωθείσαν πόλιν οι αναχωρήσαντες οθωμανοί κάτοικοι αυτής». _Ημερολόγιον Σκόκου_ 1905. «Πρόσωπα και πράγματα εκ της Ελληνικής Επαναστάσεως». 

Ο Σπ. Λάμπρος δημοσίευσε το ακόλουθο σημείωμα στον Ν[έο] Ε[λληνομνήμονα] 13 (1916), σ. 368: «Ψωροκώσταινα. Περί της επωνυμίας ταύτης, δι’ ής αυτοκακίζεται το ημέτερον έθνος, εγράφησαν τα εξής εν τη εφημερίδι _Έθνει _τη 2 Σεπτεμβρίου 1915. Η περίφημος η κλασσική, η πασίγνωστος προσωνυμία της ημετέρας πατρίδος λοιπόν, το σκληρόν και χαρακτηριστικόν εκείνο παρατσούκλι «ψωροκώσταινα» έχει την ιστορίαν του. Η «ψωροκώσταινα» κατήγετο από τας Κυδωνίας, ήτο σύζυγος του εμπόρου Κώστα Αϊβαλιώτη και ωνομάζετο Πανώρεια. Τω 1821 οι Τούρκοι έσφαξαν τον σύζυγον και τα τέσσερα τέκνα της Πανώρειας, και αύτη μετεφέρθη από έναν ψαριανόν εις τα Ψαρά, όπου εύρε τον συμπατριώτην της διδάσκαλον Βενιαμίν τον Λέσβιον και τον ηκολούθησεν εις το Ναύπλιον. Εκεί έζησεν αρκετόν καιρόν, αλλά κατά την ερήμωσιν της Πελοποννήσου υπό του Ιμβραήμ περιέπεσεν εις μεγάλην πενίαν, αναλαβούσα να διατρέφη δωδεκάδα ορφανών. Ο προστάτης της διδάσκαλος είχεν αποθάνει από τύφον, και το παρατσούκλι της αυτό … την Ελλάδα … ετίμησε κατόπιν ολόκληρον». Βλ. και Τρ. Ευαγγελίδης, _Η παιδεία_, τ. 1ος, σ. 297-298.​

The plot thickens, που θα 'λεγε και ο Δύτης. Η έρευνα συνεχίζεται. 
Περί Πανώριας στον Λάππα ούτε λέξη.


Υ.Γ. Νίκελ, το γλίστρημα στο "αΐδοιος" έχει πιο πεζή αιτία· έγινε από συμφυρμό με το "αοίδιμος".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

Earion said:


> _Ημερολόγιον Σκόκου_ 1905. «Πρόσωπα και πράγματα εκ της Ελληνικής Επαναστάσεως».


Η Ψωροκώσταινα (συγγραφέας: Μ. Γ. Λαμπρυνίδης). Εδώ δεν υπάρχει "Ψ*α*ροκώσταινα", μόνο Ψωροκώσταινα (και υπάρχει και αναφορά στο πώς έγιναν τα βαφτίσια).

Στο ίδιο ημερολόγιο, υπάρχει και αφιέρωμα _Φυσιογνωμίαι εκ του Εθνικού Αγώνος: Κομνάς Θ. Τράκας_. Πώς λέμε οδός Κομνά Τράκα;


----------



## Earion (May 22, 2012)

Ώστε ο Μιχαήλ Λαμπρυνίδης, ο τοπικός λόγιος και ιστορικός του Ναυπλίου, βρίσκεται πίσω από αυτό το ιστόρημα. Ωραία. Μπορούμε με ασφάλεια να πούμε ότι δεν γίνεται μεν να είμαστε βέβαιοι για την ιστορική ακρίβεια των λεγομένων, τουλάχιστον όμως είναι βεβαιωμένο ότι υπήρξε παράδοση, επιτόπια και παλιά.

Μια διόρθωση στη διατύπωση: ο Βενιαμίν δεν ήταν "συμπατριώτης" της Πανώριας, αφού είχε γεννηθεί στο Πλωμάρι. Στις Κυδωνιές βρέθηκε ως δάσκαλος στην περίφημη σχολή. Επιπλέον δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο λοιμός του τύφου του 1824 στο Ναύπλιο αποδίδεται στους Οθωμανούς που είχαν εγκαταλείψει την πόλη από το 1822.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά τώρα έχουμε και δευτερεύοντα ερωτήματα:

Ποιος --και κυρίως, πότε-- σκέφτηκε την (εύλογη, θα έλεγα με τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία) (παρ)ετυμολόγηση (ή ευπρεπιστική ετυμολόγηση) από τα Ψαρά+Κώσταινα;

Ποιος έκανε την αναφορά στη Βουλή --και σε ποια Βουλή αφού το 1842 δεν είχε υπάρξει ακόμη η 3η του Σεπτέμβρη του '43;

Περί Λαμπρυνίδη, εδώ.


----------



## Earion (May 22, 2012)

Και στον Ευαγγελίδη τίποτα περισσότερο. Τον αντιγράφω απλώς για να υπάρχουν πλήρη τα τεκμήρια της αναζήτησης:

Συνδεδεμένη προς την ιστορίαν του Ναυπλίου κατά την επανάστασιν επί Καποδιστρίου και της πρώτης βασιλείας ήτο και η υπηρέτρια του διδασκάλου του Γένους Βενιαμίν του Λεσβίου. Αύτη εκαλείτο *Πανώρηα Χατζή Κώστα Αϊβαλιώτη*. Ότε τη 3-4 Ιουνίου 1821 κατά τας σφαγάς Κυδωνιών έφυγεν, σφαγέντος του συζύγου της και των 4 τέκνων απαχθέντων εις αιχμαλωσίαν διεπεραιώθη εις Ψαρά. Εγνωρίσθη ενταύθα υπό του Βενιαμίν Λεσβίου, διδασκάλου Κυδωνιών, και απέπλευσεν εις Πελοπόννησον ομού και υπηρέτει αυτόν. Ότε τω 1826 συνέδραμον εν Ναυπλίω τα σωθέντα γυναικόπαιδα του Μεσολογγίου, αποθανόντος ήδη του Λεσβίου, εξέτρεφεν η ιδία πενομένη και κατήντησε τόσον πτωχή ώστε ωνομάσθη «Ψωροκώσταινα», όπερ και εις την Ελλάδα αφωρίσθη είτα (_Τρεις Ιεράρχαι_ περιοδικόν Αθηνών, αριθ. 285 και 286*) και εγένετο έκτοτε συνήθης έκφρασις περί εσχάτης πενίας.​
Τρύφων Ε. Ευαγγελίδης. _Η παιδεία επί Τουρκοκρατίας (ελληνικά σχολεία από της Αλώσεως μέχρι Καποδιστρίου_). (Εν Αθήναις: Τύπ. Α. Π. Χαλκιοπούλου, 1936), τ. 1, σ. 297-298.

*Οι "Τρεις Ιεράρχαι" ήταν (είναι;) ένας θρησκευτικός σύλλογος (έτος ιδρύσεως 1905) που εξέδιδε ομώνυμο περιοδικό από το 1910 και μετά. Και να βρεθεί το άρθρο στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο Ευαγγελίδης, δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει να προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό. Εκτός αν μεταφέρει καμιά πληροφορία ακόμη πιο παλιά, από τον 19ο αιώνα.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Το "Αϊβαλιώτης" μπορεί, σκέφτομαι, να κόλλησε στη γυναίκα μετά την καταφυγή της στα Ψαρά. "Αυτή είναι χήρα ενός Χατζηκώστα, Αϊβαλιώτη".
Επίσης, μου κάνει εντύπωση η σύμπτωση, το όνομά της να είναι Πανώρια και να χαρακτηρίζεται 'ουκ επίζηλος την μορφήν'. Αλλά βέβαια το σχόλιο για την ασχήμια της πρέπει να είναι λογοτεχνική επεξεργασία του αφηγητή. Η δυσειδής Πανώρια, που όμως ήταν ηθικά όνομα και πράμα.


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2012)

Απορία: η κουτσή Μαρία είναι κι αυτή ιστορικό πρόσωπο;

ΥΓ Πώς πήγαμε απο την Χατζηκώσταινα στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Αν και έχει αναφερθεί με παρόμοιο τρόπο παραπάνω, βάζω τη διατύπωση του Λαμπρυνίδη:

[η Πανώρια] επωνομάσθη .... Ψωροκώσταινα, την δε παρωνυμίαν αυτής ταύτης μετέδωκε και εις την Ελληνική Κυβέρνησιν, καθ' όν χρόνον αι περιπέτειαι του πολέμου και αι εκ των εμφυλίων σπαραγμών συμφοραί είχον καταστήσει τα ταμεία αυτής εντελώς κενά.


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2012)

Earion said:


> Περί της επωνυμίας ταύτης, *δι’ ής αυτοκακίζεται το ημέτερον έθνος*, εγράφησαν τα εξής εν τη εφημερίδι _Έθνει _τη 2 Σεπτεμβρίου 1915.


Οπότε και η διανηματική σύνδεση: Αυτοϋποτιμητικά των Ελλήνων.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Αυτό το 'εν τη εφημερίδι Έθνει' έχει γούστο. Εμείς σήμερα θα το θεωρούσαμε λάθος, καθώς λέμε 'της εφημερίδας Έθνος', όχι 'Έθνους'.


----------



## sarant (May 22, 2012)

Εντυπωσιάζομαι, πόσα βρήκατε!


----------



## Themis (May 23, 2012)

Πήγα να πω κάτι, αλλά με πρόλαβε ο sarant.


----------



## Marinos (May 23, 2012)

Μπράβο Εαρίον, Δόκτωρ και όλοι! 
Το μόνο που μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να προσθέσω είναι ότι, σε μια συλλογή υλικού για το Αϊβαλί του 1840 δεν βρίσκω μεν Χατζηκώστα, ωστόσο τα ονόματα σε Χατζη- είναι πάμπολλα. Για την ακρίβεια, φαίνεται να ήταν μάλλον τίτλος ενδεικτικός κύρους παρά προσωνύμιο όντως χατζήδων, εννοώ προσκυνητών. Η πλάκα είναι ότι στα οθωμανικά έγγραφα τους γράφουν _'acı_Τάδε, αντικαθιστώντας δηλαδή το αρχικό h με ένα αραβικό σύμφωνο που στα τούρκικα δεν προφέρεται (το άιν), ώστε να μην δώσουν σε χριστιανούς τον τίτλο του χατζή (που χρησιμοποιείται και στο Ισλάμ για όσους προσκύνησαν στη Μέκκα).
Έτερον ουδέν, για την ώρα τουλάχιστον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2012)

Ναι, μαζέψαμε υλικό, αλλά _*αποδείξαμε*_ κάτι; Να συνοψίσω τι *πραγματικά* γνωρίζουμε;

(α) Ότι ο λόγιος και πολιτικός και μελετητής του Ναυπλίου Μ. Λαμπρυνίδης γνώριζε και κατέγραψε τη συγκεκριμένη ιστορία. 80 χρόνια μετά. Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν την τεκμηριώνει. Συμφωνώ ότι δεν ήταν τόσο αυστηρές οι προδιαγραφές διπλοελέγχου τότε (εδώ, κατά πώς φαίνεται, ήταν ανύπαρκτος κοτζάμ Σωβέν), αλλά πώς δεν αναφέρει ονομαστικά ο Μ.Λαμπρ. αυτόν τον «αξιωματικό που όταν ήταν παιδάκι στο ορφανοτροφείο γνώρισε την Ψωροκώσταινα και τη θυμόταν όταν μεγάλωσε»; Αυτός θα ήταν αρκετά αξιόπιστος μάρτυρας.

(β) Η ελαφρώς διαφορετική ιστορία (στο #1 του νήματος) με την Ψ*α*ροκώσταινα μού μοιάζει προσπάθεια ευπρεπισμού. Γιατί να θεωρήσουν οι Ναυπλιώτες Ψαριανή μια Αϊβαλιώτισσα; Επειδή έμεινε πρόσφυγας έναν ή δύο μήνες στα Ψαρά (δεν μπορεί να ήταν περισσότερο εφόσον ακολούθησε τον Βενιαμίν τον Λέσβιο, του οποίου η πορεία μετά την καταστροφή στις Κυδωνίες είναι γνωστή). Άλλωστε, θα ήταν γνωστή ως Ψαρο-κώσταινα και στον Μ. Λαμπρ. που δεν κάνει καν μνεία.

Φυσικά, ούτε η ανυπαρξία πραγματικού προσώπου ούτε η ανυπαρξία της ιστορίας αποδεικνύεται. Θα βοηθούσε αν βρίσκαμε κάποια μνεία στη χήρα του Χατζηκώστα στα βιογραφικά του Βενιαμίν, αλλά και πάλι...


----------



## Marinos (Apr 22, 2019)

Ο μύθος της Ψωροκώσταινας (μια συνεργασία του Spiridione)


----------

